# Opera is revolutionary! Beethoven's Fidelio is topic of latest podcast episode.



## marceliotstein (Feb 23, 2019)

Would appreciate any feedback on the latest episode of "Lost Music: Exploring Literary Opera", which is about Ludwig van Beethoven's "Fidelio" the influence of the French Revolution and the Napoleonic Wars on 19th century opera. I make the claim in this episode that 19th century opera was intricately tied to revolutionary and progressive politics, even if this context is sometimes hard to spot from the vantage point of today. We also talk about Tolstoy's "War and Peace", David Lang's new opera "Prisoner of the State" (inspired by "Fidelio") and much more.

Episode links here: https://www.litkicks.com/LostMusic

iTunes: https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/lost-music-exploring-literary-opera/id1448538058
Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/episode/1hmwc8EkQ6HE5b2wQMX4Ta
Stitcher: https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/lost-music-exploring-literary-opera/e/62117487


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Surprised nobody responded to this thread until now.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SixFootScowl said:


> Surprised nobody responded to this thread until now.


And quite the response it is, SFS! Keep up the good work.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> And quite the response it is, SFS! Keep up the good work.


Thank you sir. I consider it my duty to keep TC members informed of lost and abandoned threads whenever I come across one in my aimless wanderings around this site.


----------

